# Tall shower surround?



## Rexkwondo (Dec 10, 2007)

Im looking to replace a shower surround acrylic/fiberglass(above the tub), and I need it to go up to the ceiling and cover the ceiling as well. So it needs to be taller than standard and have a ceiling piece. Im guessing that Id pay big bucks to have a unit custom made, is there any place that specializes in modular units that could fit my application? I googled it but didnt have much luck.
Thanks


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

Why do you need it to go up that high? Could yoou sue one of the premade and bring the ceiling down to it? They sell some surround material in 4x8 sheets will that work?


----------



## Rexkwondo (Dec 10, 2007)

It is for a guy who is ADAMANT about having the ENTIRE shower area covered in the material including the ceiling and he isnt open to lowering it(the ceiling)...Where can you get the 4x8 sheets? I havent seen anything like that at home depot or anything.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

here is one that will make it all for you

http://www.jettaproductsinc.com/SS%20Shower%20Pan.htm

But I made one out of some solid surface sheet I got at a close out store. Same as they make countertop and they use for shower inclosures, like Corian. If he is ADAMANT he's going to pay for it LOL


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

I quit putting those shower surrounds in and chalked it up to a lost cause. Cant keep them decent no matter what you do,,,spend the extra bit and time to put ceramic tile up,,,could even tile the ceiling. Good taste in selection should prevent that out of style look in 20 years(LIKE ugly old tile of old)

problems with those plastic surrounds is somebody comes along with the wrong cleaner,,,bam,she is shot!! OR some dim bulb half drunk falls thru it. I even used 3/4 plywood behind it,,,then the glue lets go!!

I have seen the domed tub shower combos someplace years ago,,,have you checked the big box stores??


----------

